# More from Georgia-Vidalias



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Sweetest onions around. Love 'em.


----------



## Timborooni (Apr 16, 2011)

Years ago my mom was all about Vidalia onions, when she could get them, in season I guess. They were not available all of the time. Mostly they would be for things that called for raw onion. Salads, cucumber & onion in vinegar, a hamburger or sandwich, things like that. As i got older and out on my own, had to feed myself and do my own shopping, it seemed like "Vidalia sweet onions" became more common, almost always available. Awesome, a little slice of just like mom made it. But they didn't seem the same, more like a milder version of a regular yellow onion. I got the feeling something was up, we had an imposter on our hands. Before long the Vidalia was dropped. I don't think I ever see them anymore, but you can buy "sweet onions" every day of the week year round. I wonder if there was some kind of cease and desist order that happened?

Of course it is a variety of onion, a specific type, but do they have to be from Vidalia Georgia or that general location in order to be marketed and sold as "Vidalia Onions"?

My local Kroger doesn't even have yellow onions anymore, just red, white, and "sweet" onions. At least not individual onions, you can buy yellow in the 3 lb bags. I don't know if the "sweet onions" are necessarily that sweet, but they don't keep as long. Maybe a little higher sugar content makes them more susceptible to rot. Dunno.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

The Vidalia Onion Act of 1986 set the areas of 13 counties in Georgia as trademark areas for growing and marketing of "Vidalia" onions. The onions get their sweet taste from the low sulfur containing soil of the areas in those counties.

This information is from Wikipedia, so you can look it up if you wish, but it states the law or act has no jurisdiction outside the State of Georgia, although it was approved by the USDA. The USDA was petitioned to limit the marketing to the 13 counties in Georgia and a Federal Marketing Order was issued which makes it Federal Law, now rather than a State statute.

Somewhere in the lag time, I am sure there were outlaw onion producers scamming the system.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I do remember the court case with Georgia protecting the Vidalia trade name and glad they won, plus the federal protection. Without that protection we would be seeing clones from all over the world.

Just checked my bag of Vidalias I bought yesterday, says Georgia grown, Shuman Farms, packed 6/7/19. That's pretty close to garden to table for me.

As a side note I also bought some Georgia Rocks. Sign said Peaches but hard as rocks. I'll give them a week or two .

Bud


----------



## Timborooni (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah, seek and you shall find, I did a search last night. Wasn't Wiki, it was the Vidalia Onion Society, or some such. Pretty much the same wording, surely the Wiki gleaned from there website.

'86-'89 sounds about right, near the end of the 80's they became more and more available. If actual genuine Vidalia's were seasonable something wasn't adding up. They have a shorter shelf life, so they did start using a method of storage similar to apples to extend _the season_.

I remember as a teenager, lazy, just wanting something easy to stuff in my face, a Vidalia onion and mustard sandwich, not bad at all. Something fairly simple, but good?...a hamburger with nothing but a nice 1/4" slice of Vidalia onion and mustard. A cold beer doesn't hurt. Heck, any onion will pretty much do. Even now when cooking burgers on the grill, everyone has the works spread of fixins to choose from, i'll often just opt for the simplicity of sliced onion and mustard.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Mustard on a burger? Some people are weird.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Ketchup on fries. Another abomination of life.


----------



## flhtcu (Oct 12, 2014)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Mustard on a burger? Some people are weird.


 A burger without mustard? Yuck!


----------

